# The Chane Music & Cinema Home Theater Speaker System Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The Chane Music & Cinema Home Theater Speaker System Giveaway Qualification Thread​*

This thread is for entering the giveaway *once you have fully met* the qualifications listed in the *giveaway thread*, as follows:


Qualification period is from _*June 1, 2014 through September 30, 2014*_.
A random drawing to select one winner from the qualified entries will be held during the beginning of October 2014.
You must be registered as of August 31, 2014 to qualify.
You must have 25 posts during the qualification period. This in addition to any other posts you may already have. No post padding (25 word minimum per post)!
*SHIPPING*: Shipping costs to a CONUSA address (Lower 48) ARE included, making it free. Home Theater Shack members living outside of the United States Lower 48 ARE eligible to win, however those members will be responsible as follows: Home Theater Shack will ship the system to a U.S. Forwarder, who would in turn ship to the winner. The winner would be responsible for shipping costs into their country, and for any associated import costs (taxes, duties, customs, brokerage, etc.).


*DO NOT post here until you have met all other qualifications.*

_*Once you have qualified you will need to post in this thread below and tell us you would like to be entered into the drawing for the giveaway. You can word that in any way you want... there is no particular requirement for that.*_

Remember that this thread is only here for qualification and entry and should NOT be used as a discussion, comment or question thread. Use the original *giveaway thread* instead.

Of course if you post here and you are not qualified, we will remove your post without notice to you. 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I would love to be entered. This would be a DREAM!

Thank you for another amazing Giveaway!







Q


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am also qualified for this awesome giveaway. Thanks again to HTS for thier continued success in being the number 1 forum on the web.........NICE!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thank you Chane Music & Cinema and HTS for another great giveaway.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay I'm going to try this again. I'm really mixed up right now but I'm thinking I've (finally) actually met all requirements... Please add me to the drawing.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am qualified.
Please enter me into the drawing.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm qualified and would love to also be entered.
All the best to all who are entered :clap:


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Please enter me in the drawing. I have met the qualifications.
Someone is going to be


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Qualified, please enter me. Ohhhh I can't stand the wait!!!!! :hissyfit: Can't we draw today???? :whistling:

Seriously though, good luck everybody!!! :sn:


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

I qualify, please enter me into the drawing. Always dreamed of being able to afford such an amazing system. Happy to be a spokesman for this fine line of products. Chane rocks!

Pete


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I am now happily qualified, please enter me in this awesome Chane giveaway.:clap:


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Please enter me into the contest. Sweet System for some lucky guy, or gal


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

I am qualified, please register


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Please register me for the Chane music give away. Another great prize offered by Home Theater Scack.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

I believe I qualify


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm qualified!!! Put me in for this amazing giveaway! Thanks HTS and Chane for being awesome!


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm qualified! Please enter me into the drawing for the Chane Home Theater speakers! What a great giveaway from a great forum. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Just noticed I'm qualified for this, and it's too good to not throw my hat in the ring. This would go a LONG way to get our basement reno started, and would be the start of a dream for my wife and I. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

I am qualified. A couple more subs would be really nice to add and also replace my surround speakers. Awesome giveaway. Please enter me.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Please enter me into the giveaway. Thanks! :hsd:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

This sounds like a great giveaway from HTS & Chane. Please include me in this drawing for an opportunity for a great system.  Best of luck everyone!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

This site never fails to amaze me with it's giveaways. Please enter me for a chance to win


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

Please enter me! Who doesn't love a second system?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, please enter me - thank you


----------

